# 12x12 walnut beams update



## David Van Asperen (Jul 30, 2015)

I was able to speak to the gentleman who has these beams. There are two of them and they are 30 feet long, he got them from hid father in law who was going to burn them.
He believes they were milled in the 1930's they have been at his place since 1985 or1986 stored outside off the ground. He claims the beams are not rotting or warped.
These beams were used to move houses. Roger ( he owns the beams) hired a circular sawmill powered by a 100 hp tractor to cut some gunstock blanks, they cut a few feet and burned up the blade. Roger and others have attempted to cut these with and all have failed
Do you think these could be something other than black walnut?
Dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 30, 2015)

concrete

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2015)

pictures??

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 30, 2015)

@Mike1950 I have not got see them yet but for sure will get pictures if I can ever get to them.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 30, 2015)

People cut old oak barn beams all the time with no problem. Not sure why this one would be a problem. I would use a chainsaw to cut a small section off the end to expose the wood. If it's walnut it will still look like walnut. And if your chainsaw makes it though then a sawmill certainly should. It's possible if it was used in a construction setting then there might be some decent size metal in it. Things to think about...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 30, 2015)

Like Allen said see if Roger will let you cut a end off of one. Even cut a bit of one of the sides. 
Here is my .02¢ 
If they tried to mill them and only got a few feet. Was there metal? Are they full of sand ,rocks and soil from being in the dirt from moving houses?
Talk him into a chunk off the end of one try splitting it. Then cut it up on a bandsaw to try it out. Way better than trashing a $25 bandmill blade.
Dave


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2015)

If there is steel- should show up as black spots


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 31, 2015)

Being they were used to move houses and such I'd wonder if they were creosote coated like phone poles and railroad ties? If that was the case I could see them eating blades but as mentioned above I'd take a chainsaw and see if you can take a chink off one end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 31, 2015)

I would be surprised is 12x12x30 foot walnut beams were used basically as dunnage, but anything is possible... Looking forward to hearing the rest of the story...


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 31, 2015)

I will see if I can get ahold of one of the pieces that have already been taken off, if he still has them. Roger said another one of his buddies was going to attempt to chainsaw an end off of one of the beams, but that it was going to be in a couple of weeks. I has limited tome and these beams are about 100 moles from me, but I will get to them the first chance I can. This really has me wondering what these beams are. Thanks to all for the advice, it really is the type of info I was looking for. By the way next weekend is my planned trip to Emden Missouri to pick up the E Z Boardwalk 40. I have been wanting a band saw mill for an extremely long time and to be this close is an exiting phase for me. I probably won't believe it until the saw dust begins to fly.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 1, 2015)

The EZ Boardwalk is a fine mill Dave. Once the sawdust starts flying you'll love every minute of it. Congrats and good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats on the 40, I am envious!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 1, 2015)

con grates dave how many logs do you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 1, 2015)

[email protected] davduckman2010, I want a lot of logs, but will need to cultivate relationships with the tree services in Huron. Already have one that is willing to let me have any that I want. Am hoping to get a few ash and pine this fall, I am sure there is a learning curve to this mill, and I have never run one before so it is a beginner just beginning.
That's for all the encouragement , I appreciate it.
Dave


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 1, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> I am sure there is a learning curve to this mill, and I have never run one before so it is a beginner just beginning.



I won't tell you all the silly things I did when I first got my mill. Let's just say there aren't any pictures of those boards. You'll do fine and you'll have a great time doing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 1, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> [email protected] davduckman2010, I want a lot of logs, but will need to cultivate relationships with the tree services in Huron. Already have one that is willing to let me have any that I want. Am hoping to get a few ash and pine this fall, I am sure there is a learning curve to this mill, and I have never run one before so it is a beginner just beginning.
> That's for all the encouragement , I appreciate it.
> Dave


 its a lot of fun brother you get a few special logs and youll be hooked for sure. it will be like a Christmas present when you slice it open

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 1, 2015)

@David Van Asperen - Very nice! Congrats on getting that new mill (soon)!

If I ever need a log or two sawed up, it's nice to know that I've got two WB members within a few hours drive (in opposite directions from me) that I could see about having do it for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 2, 2015)

The learning curve is not bad. I had milled before but you will be fine.
You will enjoy talking and being around Ed & Stanton. You won't want to leave. They are very good at helping you understand.
Allow yourself plenty of drive time.
They are on good roads but a bit off the beaten path.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 2, 2015)

Sprung said:


> @David Van Asperen - Very nice! Congrats on getting that new mill (soon)!
> 
> If I ever need a log or two sawed up, it's nice to know that I've got two WB members within a few hours drive (in opposite directions from me) that I could see about having do it for me!


@Sprung anytime we are overdue for coffee anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 3, 2015)

@DavidDobbs, are you using the Timberwolf blades recommended for your mill? I switched to Kasco because they are only $14 a piece and so far I feel they do just as good.
@David Van Asperen, although I've worked in log mills and planer mills in my past, when I bought my first bandsaw mill a few years ago it was the first one that I had ever seen in person. If you go slow and pay attention to what you are doing it will come to you faster than what you think. Stanton sure seems like a real good guy and I'd sure bet either himself or someone else will spend the time explaning anything you need. Their paperwork on these mills is lacking a bit, so I'd make a list of questions to ask. I would suggest you have them walk you through setting up the guides. I feel your guides are one of the most important factors in producing good boards. I'd also pick up 2 extra belts and 4 guide bearings while you are there, then you have the right parts on hand.
If you run into any problems, feel free to holler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 3, 2015)

While I'm thinking about it, if you are getting the trailer package and plan to use your mill while on the trailer, DO NOT for any reason un-secure the carriage from the tracks before you get your jacks supporting your tracks. That carriage is heavier than you think.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 24, 2015)

I can tell you walnut dulls a chainsaw blade pretty damn quick!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 25, 2015)

Still waiting to get my hands on a hunk of this. The piece was going to be here late last week but have not been able to catch up to the man yet. He sure is busy for an old fart.


----------

